# 28 Days Later Effect in Photoshop Tutorial?



## WeaponXxX (Jan 20, 2008)

December 17th I ran into a site that showed me how to do 28 days later effects with Photoshop....I can't find it. Anyone know where I might look? And yes I used the hell out of google....


----------



## martin88 (Jan 20, 2008)

28 Days Later Effect? You mean the red eye?


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jan 20, 2008)

I am not sure what site I was on but I know it had an effect much like this one:







I am not sure if it was 28 Days... maybe that is why google is not bringing up the results for me?


----------



## science (Jan 20, 2008)

Doesn't really look like 28 Days Later, only their eyes were red in the movie


----------



## Harsky (Jan 20, 2008)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Jan 20 2008 said:


> I am not sure what site I was on but I know it had an effect much like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like you could take the tutorial on making a graffiti in photoshop and then apply it to a red background.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jan 20, 2008)

Well if anyone knows what effect that pic may resemble I'd appreciate it. I also looked up 28 days later pics and noticed the poster looked nothing like the above. I am truly at a blank here...I know the site referred to imitating a look much like the above...again any help would greatly be appreciated!


----------



## Rankio (Jan 20, 2008)

http://tutorialseeker.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2279

Did you mean Sin City?


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Rankio...I don't know what the heck I was thinking...(regarding 28 days later) but I could have SWORN the tutorial had pics with RED...apparently I just took the tutorial for Sin City and added a red overlay...thanks for helping!


----------

